# Green and Yellow Sucker



## saddlesore

Nice review. Noise is an important consideration for me also.


----------



## sbryan55

This is a nice review. I am in the market for a dust collector. I will have to consider one of these based based on your revew.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## Dusty56

I have a small Reliant brand DC (Got it from WOODWORKERS WAREHOUSE before they went out of business )that I move around to different machines and it is very quiet as opposed to my JET DC which is twice the size , but also has much more suction and also has the pleated filter instead of the cloth bag system…..I tend to use the small one for my lathes and drum sanders and also my drill press . I also replaced the original cloth bags on the Reliant with a bottom plastic bag and a top bag from THE WOODWORKERS CHOICE which keeps a lot more of the dust inside the collector than the stock bags did . It seems to be more felt like than cloth but I don't know for sure what they call it , it does a great job though : ) I also had the option of 110 or 220 volt on the Reliant and it seems to run a lot smoother on 220v…..waiting for my electrician to show up to switch the wiring on my JET too : ) have a great day


----------



## Timber4fun

Nice review. I don't hear much about WoodTek equipment. Do you remember how much you paid? With limited shop space, the small size can be a big factor as well.


----------



## dmann

I believe the DC is in the $250-$270 range. I swear I only paid $250 but the website currently lists it as $269. If I come across my receipt I will update the review with the exact cost.


----------



## Woodshopfreak

I have the Delta 50-760 it is a 1.5 horsepower unit that is very very loud. With the noise issue, that is one thing that a 1hp would be alot better for. The 1.5 horse and 2 horses are loud.


----------



## teenagewoodworker

thanks for the review! i'm in the market for a dust collector and haven't even given a thought to woodtek yet. i will have to check out their product line now!


----------



## CraftsmanCollective

Im using a Grizzley 1.5 Hp and really like it, pretty quiet, and reasonably enough power as long as it is close to the machine. It has a pleated filter. I'd really like the manufactures to include dB ratings in thier specifications as sound is of considerable concern to me as well..


----------



## Dustmite97

I don't hear too much about Woodtek products but this sounds like a very good collector. Noise is important because I also live in a subdivision with houses close together and plus I also have a DC. It is a 1.5 hp DC and suprisingly it is very quiet. Anyway great review.


----------



## Eric_S

Would you recommend this for using with planer/table saw/ 14" bandsaw/ router table or is the CFM too low? I'm looking to purchase a DC as I currently just have a shop vac which doesn't have enough CFM and is way too loud for its weak power.


----------



## dmann

Yeah, shop vacs get clogged easily too.

This DC is good for 1 piece of equipment at a time. Plan on rolling the DC next to the machine you are working on so there isn't a real long tubing run for the DC to deal with. Works fine for me because I am just a hobbyist and my shop isn't that large anyway.

If you are planning to do more than hobby work or need a fancy DC setup with permanent tubing runs, spend the money for something with more power.

There are some books out there on workshop and DC system design, they may have more info about recommended CFM to efficiently collect dust for each type of machine.


----------



## a1Jim

good review David


----------

